# wav in mp3 konvertieren



## foxx21 (16. März 2003)

hallo leute bin auf der suche nach einem komprimierungsprogramm von wav in mp3, vielleicht gibts da ein kleines feines tool

danke


adio


----------



## möp (18. März 2003)

audiograbber
winamp
...

da gibts einiges, einfach mal bei google suchen ...

cu
möp


----------



## mastercpp (17. April 2003)

Wie ich auch schon in einem anderen Posting von mir sagte, würde ich darauf achten, dass das Encoder-Programm Lame verwendet, da Lame einfach die beste Qualität liefert. Wie wär's mit RazorLame? (http://www.dors.de/razorlame/index.php)


----------

